# One of us is overweight!



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Just got back from the vet - Dallas is 3 lbs overweight! She is the most active and the youngest of the three. I started her on Wellness Healthy Weight about a month ago. She does get a half a treat in the morning and a mini greenie or cookie if we leave them and go out. I have been free feeding them but will slowly transition to twice a day per the vets recommendation since Dallas is a chow hound. We walk about a mile a day if it's not too hot. The vet said she was very healthy, ran some bloodwork but she didn't see anything that that she was worried about. I'm worried since it seems that most of this has come on in the last year. Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Usually when you have more than one dog, and you free feed , you end up with one eating too much, and others not enough.(at least that's how it was at my house) After I added the third dog, I went to two meals , and veggies for a treat. My Yorkies would eat all the food, if I free fed them now. Two feedings a day, and you control how much they eat. That way there's no overweight dogs.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I think changing over to meals twice a day is the best thing. Just make sure you monitor who eats what. I think everyone here with more than one has said they have little ones who will eat each others food if given the chance. I feed Jojo in his open kennel in the living room and Izzy in the kitchen. And even then, this morning I was watching and Jojo ate his quickly and just walked over to Izzys bowl and started eating while she was also eating. I had to fuss at him and make him leave the kitchen.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I feed twice a day too, and monitor their weight frequently (they know when I call them to stand on the scale, lol). Bayleigh is my chow hound (yes the yorkie), go figure. She would eat all the food and ask for more! I feed them both in the kitchen, but I stand there and quietly say "Bayleigh" and she knows she needs to back away.

I don't give greenies, but you might want to reconsider leaving it with them when you're not there to supervise. I'm thinking it could be a choking hazzard.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Cosette is our food bandit in our house! We HAVE to sit and make sure she doesn't steal the other's food.

We sadly can't treat too often, mostly due to Tweety's volatile digestive system. We worked to hard to get tummy happy, so sadly if Tweety get's limited treats == so do the others! 

We play with them instead...they seem pleased with that just as much if not more then food treats!

My dogs all get the clearance that they are in good weight. Sadly, I DIDN"T...sadly...


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks guys - we will start the transition tonight - this isn't going to be easy for any of us!! Lol! I haven't had any issues with the greenies but I do always wait for them to finish before we leave.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Measure the amount of food and feed twice a day - watching to make sure you know how much each dog gets. Also, remember that the amount on the dog food package is usually too much food - they want you to over feed so you buy more! Cut back slowly until you get to the right weight and then weigh often to maintain it.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I agree that you should watch them when they're eating to ensure they're eating their own. My sister was out visiting in April and was worried about her 15 year old Maltese, Henry. She said he was losing a lot of weight. Coincidentally, her Cockapoo, Oreo, she said was fat. I'm surprised she didn't figure it out--obviously, Oreo was being a bully and eating Henry's food!

Also, like us, it takes a while to lose. My Trevor had gained about 3 pounds at one point after being put on steroids for allergies. I had stopped the meds almost right away, but he blew up--it took a few months at least to drop down to 9ish, which is where he should have been. Oh, and I also fed him the healthy weight food. I think Lotus and also from Three Dog Bakery.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

So I've slowly transitioned to the twice a day feedings and so far the only one doing well is Nola. Dallas is constantly searching for food. Lou has thrown up bile two mornings in a row. He's fine later in the day so the only thing I can think is that his tummy is empty in the morning. He won't eat early in the morning so, I'm going to try feeding him a little later in the evening to see if that helps. I still have Lou and Nola on their regular food but Dallas is on the healthy weight version. I supervise them while they eat so no one is getting into the others food. I am adding a tiny amount of boiled chicken and some veggies with it in the evening since they are use to it. Am I on the right track?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Trade out the treats for green beans


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

jmm said:


> Trade out the treats for green beans


Ha! I've been putting green beans and carrots in with the chicken - Lou and Nola eat around the beans or spit them out! Dallas will eat them no problem!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi eats 2 meals a day and I don't buy treats at all. He will steal cat food if he's given a chance though so I have to feed them in separate rooms. Sometimes he will get various veggies for treats, eg. carrots and sometimes a small pieces of chicken or beef. Occasionally he will want a third meal, sometimes later at night so if he's hungry he can have that 3rd meal. He's about 9 lbs. I get what you are saying about free feeding though, I took in my sister's cat and since then with freefeeding him, my cat Posey has gained weight. She used to be fed 2 meals a day and is eating too much now.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

My Izzy girl loves Edamamme (soy beans), we just microwave them to warm them a little and she will eat lots of them, she also hates green beans.


----------

